

Tech Companies Hiring Like Gangbusters - coolnewtoy
http://www.thebigmoney.com/features/todays-business-press/2010/04/16/tech-companies-hiring-gangbusters-again

======
hugh3
Great news, I've always wanted a job as a gangbuster.

------
strlen
Can this post be pointed to the original WSJ article?

[http://www.thebigmoney.com/features/todays-business-
press/20...](http://www.thebigmoney.com/features/todays-business-
press/2010/04/16/tech-companies-hiring-gangbusters-again)

